
Show HN: 1 Project. 1 Engineer. 1 Year - matttheatheist
This project took me 1 year to complete, all by my lonesome self.<p>What do you think? Comments appreciated!<p>www.enrad.io
======
matttheatheist
Just lowered the price to $29 USD.

------
nostrademons
Price point is way too high. I can buy a portable radio from Target for $10.

If it were just an app (no hardware) with a price point in the $5-10 range,
I'd find it useful. Not sure whether that's even possible though. The
existence of cheap competitors sets a ceiling on what you can charge for it.

~~~
matttheatheist
I'd love to give them away for free. I'll see what I can do about the price
though.

------
shadowfax92
Love the concept! But, with things like Spotify/App Music/Sound Cloud and many
more streaming services, I think a very small population of users actually use
radio.

[Suggestion] Can this have some application in Medical or SOS or listening to
police scanner?

~~~
matttheatheist
It picks up transmissions from 87.5 to 107.9 MHz.

------
anilgulecha
This brings FM for phones without it? Don't most phones already have built in
FM?

~~~
matttheatheist
Exactly. Phones without FM capabilities can now listen to FM radio. It even
works in "airplane mode", since you're not actually streaming anything from a
server.

And by the way, most phones have the FM chip purposely disabled... forcing you
to stream data from the internet.

But with this device, anybody can get FM radio.

~~~
anilgulecha
Got it. This could be a US thing.. Asian phones almost all have this feature.

Also, your competition is probably a simple 10$ FM radio on aliexpress/amazon.

------
brudgers
Clickable: www.enrad.io

